# Fall Island Perch



## Professor Perch

Well fall perching is just around the corner.

Let's keep in touch when the perch are scattering near by.

I was heading out near PIB Sunday but my forward bildge pump has failed me so it is best I replace it instead of fishing


----------



## basshunter11

Went out yesterday afternoon, 7 perch. Fished east of Starve. Moved several times. 



Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Perch

Hhuummm....

I gonna try on Saturday if the weather allows. I'm thinking west of Put in Bay by Starve Island. Maybe they will be back. 

Im totally lost ;-(

My best next day is Monday.

Thsnks


----------



## Dragline

I'd love to pick a date to come up Perch fishing on a head boat but really the last few years it's seems to be a shot in the dark. Oh you hear a few captions have a good day but never consistant for a couple years now. Don't seem to be like several years ago.


----------



## Matt63

I fished east of the toledo water intake Sunday 9 to 11 and got 1 perch and 1 farm animal. It was rough enough the anchor didn't hold well3 to 4 footers. I heard they were biting over by the toledo light house though.


----------



## Big Chief

Me n the wife caught 10 off Marblehead yesterday 
2 hrs though


----------



## Wildcat720

A can area ...and to the west 600 to 900 yards in 21 to 24 fow...


----------



## 34181

Where are you getting minnows?


----------



## Wildcat720

A&J


----------



## Professor Perch

I got chubs at Sandusky boat ramp.

The Cove has some and Bob's Bait in Vermillion


----------



## captainshotgun

I left PC at 8am sunday & fished several areas with 5 customers on the hb that did not want to fish near D can in the 4-5 footers where our other boats were reporting a good perch bite. I tried on the lee side of Rattlesnake with good marks, but could only catch 1. I finally came in to 16 1/2’ of water 2 miles E of PC light in calm water & I caught 9 in a little over an hour. The customers caught 4. I caught 6 in the last 5 minutes I fished, but I could not talk the customers into staying any later.


----------



## cast party

Any reports from today out of Fenwick's? Plan to do the long haul from Lorain to try for perch tomorrow.


----------



## cast party

Here's a Fenwick's report: Got a two-man limit today thanks to the solo fisherman who tossed us his unused live emerald shiners on his way out. Thanks, dude! You saved our day. We fished near him because he was the only boat in the pack who seemed to be catching fish. We caught 2 perch to his 10 the first hour, so when we were moving to re-set our anchor, we asked him his secret. We were using the same rigs, a plain hook 18 inches under a slip sinker on one rod and spreader on the other. The difference was we were using goldies. After he gave us the emerald's, we got a bite going right away. Mostly big shiners that we cut into three sections. We fished about a mile west of A can.


----------



## Good Shepherd

cast party said:


> Here's a Fenwick's report: Got a two-man limit today thanks to the solo fisherman who tossed us his unused live emerald shiners on his way out. Thanks, dude! You saved our day. We fished near him because he was the only boat in the pack who seemed to be catching fish. We caught 2 perch to his 10 the first hour, so when we were moving to re-set our anchor, we asked him his secret. We were using the same rigs, a plain hook 18 inches under a slip sinker on one rod and spreader on the other. The difference was we were using goldies. After he gave us the emerald's, we got a bite going right away. Mostly big shiners that we cut into three sections. We fished about a mile west of A can.


Thanks for the report, might try it this weekend if it isn't too rough.


----------



## Good Shepherd

How long did it take you to get out there from fenwick? Thanks


----------



## Wildcat720

Limited yesterday around D can.
Very odd day and a bit of a struggle to get them.....
I moved 4 x ...4.5 hours out on the lake ... finally had a school swim under me and caught 25 to finish my limit in about 45 min ...all in all a slow bite aside from that active school ......
A mix of goldies and emeralds from A & J bait ..


----------



## Wildcat720

Fished L can area today ...better quality of perch and a more consistent bite as well...limited in just over 2 hrs...all on goldies, lay the (I use solely crappie type rigs with my lower hook at the bottom and run 1.5 oz sinkers on 20 lb braid for a better feel) sinker on the bottom, count off 4 to 6 seconds on a taut line, then just lift slowly ...Fish would just be there as you lifted ...


----------



## cast party

Good Shepherd said:


> How long did it take you to get out there from fenwick? Thanks


I didn't check numbers on the GPS, but I'm guessing we were out about 4 miles, almost due N. Can't miss the big pack of boats. One thing about the mouth of the creek - it was really shallow in spots, like 2.7 feet at the shallowest spot we went over. My transducer is less than a foot under the water line.


----------



## Good Shepherd

cast party said:


> I didn't check numbers on the GPS, but I'm guessing we were out about 4 miles, almost due N. Can't miss the big pack of boats. One thing about the mouth of the creek - it was really shallow in spots, like 2.7 feet at the shallowest spot we went over. My transducer is less than a foot under the water line.


Ok thanks, good to know !


----------



## basshunter11

Yesterday 2 man limit just west of Catawba in the pack of boats. It took about 4 hrs. We had a mix of emeralds and goldies they preferred the cut up emeralds. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea

Thanks for the reports. Size bass hunter?


----------



## Professor Perch

Sweet news...lol
I hope to be out this Saturday from Cedar Point.

Thanks for the great report


----------



## basshunter11

48 perch yesterday same spot. Average to small size. We released any small perch accept a couple that swallowed the hook. Emerald shiners was the key. 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## 34181

Where are you getting emeralds


----------



## basshunter11

There are a couple of bait stores that had a mix of emeralds and goldies. I always call around the day before.

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------



## hearttxp

30 Yellow Perch today my limit ! Started 11am done by 1pm ! 24 ft of water west of CIC can . Away from the huge pack of boats . Emeralds from.Jeanettes . Capt Mike
Eyekeepercharters.com


----------



## Blackdawg

My son and I got a late start on Tuesday. He had a Zoom lecture at 8:00 a.m. followed by an online test. We got on the water around 11:00. Same area the green buoy at Catawba State Park/CIC. We found the perch biting VERY lightly, almost undetectable even on braid. We did best cutting the emeralds in half which they seemed to prefer over whole minnows. And we found our better fish 4-5 cranks up off the bottom. Many fish bit as you raised the bait up. Also had a couple 3-4" young of year walleye caught which were immediately returned to the lake.


----------



## itsbeal

hearttxp said:


> 30 Yellow Perch today my limit ! Started 11am done by 1pm ! 24 ft of water west of CIC can . Away from the huge pack of boats . Emeralds from.Jeanettes . Capt Mike
> Eyekeepercharters.com
> View attachment 377041


So... where’s Jeanette’s?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Perch

4849 E. We're Rd. 

Port Clinton


----------



## Professor Perch

4849 E Weyhe Rd

Darn spell check...lol


----------



## Todd Searles

We are headed up Friday morning staying thru Sunday 

If anyone wants to network send me a PM and I will start a group text


----------



## Professor Perch

Todd Searles said:


> We are headed up Friday morning staying thru Sunday
> 
> If anyone wants to network send me a PM and I will start a group text


----------



## Professor Perch

Todd Searles said:


> We are headed up Friday morning staying thru Sunday
> 
> If anyone wants to network send me a PM and I will start a group text


Great
Professor Perch


----------



## hunt-n-fish

Check before you drive to Jennette's, they were closed today and will be till they get bait. They haven't been finding any shiners the previous 3 days and its going to be rough on the lake beginning tomorrow for a few days.


----------



## hearttxp

itsbeal said:


> So... where’s Jeanette’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


West Catawba road about 1 mile north of Catawba state park ramp . west side of the road look for small sign in west Catawba rd ! She has a FB page


----------



## Todd Searles

Work hard for our for a few perch today........ started at CIC large pack of boats moved two or three times no fish went towards to F can several boats there ( three head boats in the area )again moved a few times no fish.....moved back towards CIC can finally got a bite going around 2PM fished to 6 PM and got about 30 very lite bite.


----------



## aquaholic2

Todd Searles said:


> Work hard for our for a few perch today........ started at CIC large pack of boats moved two or three times no fish went towards to F can several boats there ( three head boats in the area )again moved a few times no fish.....moved back towards CIC can finally got a bite going around 2PM fished to 6 PM and got about 30 very lite bite.


we fished north of CIC can thrusday...not limits but nice fish did bettter after a move cloer to Mouse....nice emeralds from Herbs on 53,, Nice box of fish Mike... AH2


----------



## stampman60

Went to 3 favorite places for perch and found out the structures were destroyed by Perch Lives Matter. They were not burn down ( matches wouldn't light ).


----------



## Super G

stampman60 said:


> Went to 3 favorite places for perch and found out the structures were destroyed by Perch Lives Matter. They were not burn down ( matches wouldn't light ).


Peaceful protests? ANTIWA? (Anti walleye?)


----------



## Professor Perch

Finally a nice perch bite.

We fished between PIB south side and Green Island to our North. Emmerals was our bait.

We started about 10am and the bite stopped about 1pm.

Spreaders with pink blings and white back was hot, hot , hot.

Three cranks up most of the morning then down on the bottom later.

My crappie rig was no match as my buddy was slamming them with his spreader.

50 perch at the cleaners for 20lbs before cleaning. Not real large but no one ever said they taste small...lol


----------



## rickerd

20 pounds for 50 perch, I would take that ratio everytime. Nice reports guys.
I tried to get emeralds Saturday morning and only got the last of the goldies. Tried them all weekend in many spots and only a few perch caught. We had frozen emeralds which caught all our fish, now I guess there is a shortage of emeralds again until after the full moon right?

I was in that armada of boats north of CIC can and Catawba Saturday morning. Didn't get anything there in 3 different spots. Only saw one caught during that time. I've never seen so many boats not catching. From there we went to Round Reef casting for a couple hours and caught a handful of just under limit walleyes. No keepers. Also caught a few sheep and a nice channel cat. Felt good to cast and drift for a while.
Rickerd


----------



## Professor Perch

Funny thing....all the boats I saw out this weekend and hardly any reports from the Catawba/islands report.

Lips are tight as the fish...lol


----------



## floater99

I fished last Thurs Fr out of Catawba I got 30 on Thursday two of us got 24 on Friday It seemed if you found a pack of fish you were catching them if not you were searching all fish ran 7 inch plus range I won fish pool to days in a row 10 1/2 11 1/4 lots of boats not much talking going on


----------



## thebige22

After reading on how many people struggled I feel fortunate that the wife and I kept 79 perch last Friday and Saturday north of the CIC can. We fished about 3 1/2 hours each day. I didn't weigh the live weight but ended up with 9 1/2 pounds of fillets.


----------



## TAG24

I saw a small pack of boats between SB & Kellys, more to the North, last Saturday. Any reports from that general area?


----------



## Professor Perch

Hopefully the lake will cooperate this weekend and we can give it a try again.

The shinner race will be on im sure...lol

I'll be heading to the west of PIB .


----------



## captainshotgun

Really struggled yesterday in the wind. Stayed close to shore & could only manage 3. Had trouble getting the anchor to hold in only 16’ of water


----------



## walleyenate

Think it’s worth trying Saturday for perch with this cold front? And I know I can’t catch them from the couch.Just looking for opinions


----------



## Professor Perch

Well I'm going out anyways. I was thinking the same thing. Lake got churned up quite a bit.

I did call around for shiners and they will not be available only golden ones.

You just never know.


----------



## Professor Perch

So today we started by Green Island and PIB...moved sever a l times 2 perch.

Headed by the pack at Catawba Island turn and set anchor outside the pack

Game on...56 perch 21 lbs before cleaning. Crazy bite, sometimes hard hits but most of the time they played with it laying on the bottom.


----------



## tnt1958

Sweet! Thanks for the report. Waiting for a call, maybe we'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## Professor Perch

Sunday we fished Catawba lsland a bit closer to shore about a mile out from the horn. Two of us caught 24 perch in about 3 hours. Very tuff morning. Cold, rainy, and windy. Light bite on the bottom and smaller fish than on Saturday. We were out a further north on that day.

10 lbs. at the cleaners before cleaning. 

BOAT IS OUT OF THE WATER FOR THE SEASON AND IN STORAGE.


----------



## Good Shepherd

Professor Perch said:


> Sunday we fished Catawba lsland a bit closer to shore about a mile out from the horn. Two of us caught 24 perch in about 3 hours. Very tuff morning. Cold, rainy, and windy. Light bite on the bottom and smaller fish than on Saturday. We were out a further north on that day.
> 
> 10 lbs. at the cleaners before cleaning.
> 
> BOAT IS OUT OF THE WATER FOR THE SEASON AND IN STORAGE.


Better than nothing, I have had worse trips..... like every time perch fishing the central basin the last few years.Where did you get them cleaned?


----------



## Professor Perch

There is a place in Vermillion we like to go. They do a nice job.
$1.50 lb.

Not sure if the name of the place but I can find out.


----------



## Good Shepherd

Thanks 


Professor Perch said:


> There is a place in Vermillion we like to go. They do a nice job.
> $1.50 lb.
> 
> Not sure if the name of the place but I can find out.


----------



## Nate Tuttle

up fri, sat, and hopefully sun, out of catawba, will post if we get on em


----------



## floater99

Im heading up next tues plan is fish tues wend Perchin is not been great that's for sure I hope to get enuff for a few more bags for the freezer


----------



## floater99

I fished tues wend at the isls I limited on tues wend I got 22 I fished with FW we fished around the shooting range area spreaders with long snelled hooks worked close to bottom


----------

